# Time to upgrade



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been sitting on my upgrade for a while now and its time. I'm looking at 3 different phones. The S3 the Droid DNA and the razr maxx hd. I hear the maxx battery is crazy good and I like that and the build quality of moto but idk what to do. Can u get the battery life of the other two phones anywhere near that of the maxx? I like the customization of the others a little more. Help!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

No help? Come on guys

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm going with the note2 next. The gs3 has a huge developer base which is why out of the 3 I'd pick it. The gs3 has a extended battery available with a nice cover also.

I'm not a big fan of the new motorola phones. Haven't been a big fan since the dx/d2/d2g really.

The DNA is rated pretty highly for it's performance but I don't like HTC. All HTCs I've played with in the past had quirky touchscreen issues and for this generation of phones the HTC OneX my friend bought has hardware issues(sim card specifically) which he found was typical. That isn't acceptible to me. Similar to how I don't trust the nexus4 because of LG's past quality issues, I don't trust HTC to make a good product because there is just too many HTC phones for them to actually work hard on 1 of them.

This generation of phones I am a pretty big samsung fanboy. The developer network is huge. Accessories are abundant. Support is solid. There are 2 major phones(gs3 and note2) from samsung on all networks. There is too many HTCs to count. And motorola hasn't been on the top since the dx generation.

Of course this is all my opinion... My humble but fully accurate and absolutely right opinion of course







<j/k ...kind of.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Non removable battery, limited on board storage with no sd slot, buy the DNA and you'll be complaining about it in no time.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

MongolPup said:


> Non removable battery


Oh yeah that's another big time issue to me. As I look at my pile of back up batteries in my bag...


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't realize that for the DNA. Thanks for the heads up. Ill probably get an S3 like everyone else now

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottB (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the RAZR maxx and really like the battery - I like not having to worry about it. I sometimes wish I had bought the S3. It's super fast and the screen is nice. I have no idea how the battery compares to the maxx.

Cheers and good luck!

Sent from my Razr Maxx.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

After using the N4 "what's lag?"

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm sticking with my X (phone, I mean. Lol!)

Still on unlimited data plan 
New BH5X batteries for $5 at Amazon, if I ever need another.
FoxFi works so that I can use my DroidX as a Wi-Fi hotspot for my Nexus 7. I delegate all serious Android work to my Nexus 7 running JB these days. My phone has become a phone again 
Don't need more risky updates from Verizon for the good, old DroidX: this phone now flies stealthily under Verizon's radar. Lol!

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk2


----------

